# Eaely upgrade possible for Nexus?



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

My account might be eligible for an early upgrade according to a Verizon phone rep. Think they might let me get a nexus with that, or no because its too new?

Sorry about the typo. I'm on forum runner


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I would say if you have an upgrade, you can get whatever...


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

TiffG said:


> I would say if you have an upgrade, you can get whatever...


I would hope so. I'm gonna call them tomorrow to figure it out


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I would hold off before jumping the gun on the Nexus. So much hype has been put in to this phone by people all over the android community. I remember the droid bionic was hyped up just like this and many was disappointing in the phone. Not saying the nexus will be a bust but I would wait and see what people says about it after it launches.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I would hold off before jumping the gun on the Nexus. So much hype has been put in to this phone by people all over the android community. I remember the droid bionic was hyped up just like this and many was disappointing in the phone. Not saying the nexus will be a bust but I would wait and see what people says about it after it launches.


I'm personally waiting it out to see what comes early next year, would have to be stuck with the Nexus for two years when there is so much more supposedly coming right around the corner (Early - Mid 2012)


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

The only thing that intrigues me about the Nexus is the open source. I like compiling my own roms and making small modifications. My concern with getting other phones is that even if they get ports, I wouldn't want them to be unsupported by CM such as dear Mr. Thunderbolt over here.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I'm personally waiting it out to see what comes early next year, would have to be stuck with the Nexus for two years when there is so much more supposedly coming right around the corner (Early - Mid 2012)


What's around the corner? I haven't heard much. I mean, I assume quad core processors, etc, but truthfully I'm ready to sacrifice power for reliable updates and battery life. The only thing that gives me pause about the Nexus is the camera. I've all but stopped using my point and shoot and I wouldn't want to have to revert back to it.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

tekhna said:


> What's around the corner? I haven't heard much. I mean, I assume quad core processors, etc, but truthfully I'm ready to sacrifice power for reliable updates and battery life. The only thing that gives me pause about the Nexus is the camera. I've all but stopped using my point and shoot and I wouldn't want to have to revert back to it.


Mainly quad cores, but have also heard about new technologies in battery's. Higher resolutions/better DPI, possibly Jellybean? I don't really know all that we can expect, but looking at the Nexus, other than being a completely clean phone (Heard Verizon is putting bloat on it though) and a dual core processor and well a better screen, it is not much better than the Thunderbolt I have now, which has been working fine since March.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

The only thing I would hold off for is a second (are we still on first generation?) generation LTE chipset that is more power efficient. Qualcomm is working on a CPU that has LTE, CDMA, and GSM all in one that should increase power efficiency (power one chip instead of 2/3. I believe it will be out in Q1 of next year.


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

tekhna said:


> What's around the corner? I haven't heard much. I mean, I assume quad core processors, etc, but truthfully I'm ready to sacrifice power for reliable updates and battery life. The only thing that gives me pause about the Nexus is the camera. I've all but stopped using my point and shoot and I wouldn't want to have to revert back to it.


Check out the ASUS Padphone, its pretty bad a$$. ASUS makes good stuff, interested to see what they do with a phone.

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

H4zyBuddha said:


> Check out the ASUS Padphone, its pretty bad a$$. ASUS makes good stuff, interested to see what they do with a phone.
> 
> Sent from a smoke filled room


I just looked at that padphone, that is a pretty cool concept. Basically like the docks that the atrix had, but this is more like a cover with a built in 10.1 screen.


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

I am with Dark Jedi.....I would hold off. Verizon will announce at CES in Janurary what is coming down the pipe. I have found out that Apple announces their phones in June/July or Oct/Nov without fail. Their other gizmo's are usually in January also. But Verizon is usually Jan/Feb and Sept/Oct, unless it is the special hoopla of the iPhone coming out.

Since I am not eligible for an upgrade until next December, I have no choice be to hold off unless I want to pay full price...sorry I ain't paying $800 for a phone when I can get it 6 months later for $200. Who knows what will be on the market then. When I do renew my contract, I will only do 1 year ones so I can upgrade every year....unless, of course, Verizon gets rid of those.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

skinien said:


> The only thing I would hold off for is a second (are we still on first generation?) generation LTE chipset that is more power efficient. Qualcomm is working on a CPU that has LTE, CDMA, and GSM all in one that should increase power efficiency (power one chip instead of 2/3. I believe it will be out in Q1 of next year.


The only phone, as far as I know, that has both a CDMA and an LTE chip in the same phone is the Thunderbolt. LTE is backwards compatible with CDMA, so there's no point. That's the reason why the Thunderbolt is the only VZW phone that can do voice/data at the same time, we have two functional and active radio chips. I enjoy the functionality, my battery doesn't, and I still don't really understand why they did that...

All the best,

-HG


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

defcon888 said:


> I am with Dark Jedi.....I would hold off. Verizon will announce at CES in Janurary what is coming down the pipe. I have found out that Apple announces their phones in June/July or Oct/Nov without fail. Their other gizmo's are usually in January also. But Verizon is usually Jan/Feb and Sept/Oct, unless it is the special hoopla of the iPhone coming out.
> 
> Since I am not eligible for an upgrade until next December, I have no choice be to hold off unless I want to pay full price...sorry I ain't paying $800 for a phone when I can get it 6 months later for $200. Who knows what will be on the market then. When I do renew my contract, I will only do 1 year ones so I can upgrade every year....unless, of course, Verizon gets rid of those.


They already got rid of those


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I would hold off before jumping the gun on the Nexus. So much hype has been put in to this phone by people all over the android community. I remember the droid bionic was hyped up just like this and many was disappointing in the phone. Not saying the nexus will be a bust but I would wait and see what people says about it after it launches.


+1

MIUI all f**kin day...


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> I would hold off before jumping the gun on the Nexus. So much hype has been put in to this phone by people all over the android community. I remember the droid bionic was hyped up just like this and many was disappointing in the phone. Not saying the nexus will be a bust but I would wait and see what people says about it after it launches.


There are two parts to this argument..
1. Your argument is invalid because that is a Motorola
2. If you believe otherwise, refer to number 1.

But seriously though, these phones aren't really comparable. And personally I don't care about the hype. The Rezound was hyped up just as much before it came out, yet I am not interested. I like the Nexus, and I doubt I would be disappointed, and the same goes to everyone else.


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

skinien said:


> The only thing I would hold off for is a second (are we still on first generation?) generation LTE chipset that is more power efficient. Qualcomm is working on a CPU that has LTE, CDMA, and GSM all in one that should increase power efficiency (power one chip instead of 2/3. I believe it will be out in Q1 of next year.


Right now LTE modems are gen 1. MOTOROLA could be considered gen 1.5 as they put a lot of work into the bionic. Gen 2 should be on devices in 2012. Not sure you'll see anything advertised as gen 2, but speed and power efficiency, as well as size will start to improve. (1st post here btw, howdy all)


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

HalosGhost said:


> The only phone, as far as I know, that has both a CDMA and an LTE chip in the same phone is the Thunderbolt. LTE is backwards compatible with CDMA, so there's no point. That's the reason why the Thunderbolt is the only VZW phone that can do voice/data at the same time, we have two functional and active radio chips. I enjoy the functionality, my battery doesn't, and I still don't really understand why they did that...
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Ummmmm, all Verizon LTE phones have a cdma and LTE modem. How else would the get 3g as well as 4g? LTE is not natively backward compatible with cdma. It is actually more of a progression of gsm> hspa technology. For example lte requires sim Cards like GSM/hspa.

What makes the Thunderbolt unique (read: hard to maintain) is that's its 3g radios are SV DO as opposed to EV DO. That is where the voice and data comes in over the cdma band. In truth the TB is really the only 3g phone VZW has since simultaneous voice and data is a requirement of 3g. I think the problems that they had with the TB and the saturation of LTE is why no one else has gone with SV DO yet.


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

skinien said:


> The only thing I would hold off for is a second (are we still on first generation?) generation LTE chipset that is more power efficient. Qualcomm is working on a CPU that has LTE, CDMA, and GSM all in one that should increase power efficiency (power one chip instead of 2/3. I believe it will be out in Q1 of next year.


I think they have had chips Like this for a while. Let's not confuse the cpu and the modem. The cpu has to support the radio technology but then you need the actual radio or modem. The TB for example has radios for LTE, CDMA, bluetooth, WIFI, and gps. Lot going on there.


----------



## The_Engine (Dec 9, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> My account might be eligible for an early upgrade according to a Verizon phone rep. Think they might let me get a nexus with that, or no because its too new?
> 
> Sorry about the typo. I'm on forum runner


Get the best you can get for your needs when you can get it. Sounds like the Nexus is a good fit if you want to develop.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

The_Engine said:


> Get the best you can get for your needs when you can get it. Sounds like the Nexus is a good fit if you want to develop.


If I want to learn







Been trying to right now but as far as the platform goes I'm kinda stuck. Learning apps as I can in my little free time, but I'd rather modify AOSP than CM to be honest.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> There are two parts to this argument..
> 1. Your argument is invalid because that is a Motorola
> 2. If you believe otherwise, refer to number 1.
> 
> But seriously though, these phones aren't really comparable. And personally I don't care about the hype. The Rezound was hyped up just as much before it came out, yet I am not interested. I like the Nexus, and I doubt I would be disappointed, and the same goes to everyone else.


Well 1 its not an argument. It has nothing to do with MOTO. I was using it as an example of how people hypes up a phone before release and calling it the next messiah. It's best not to get caught up in the hype and wait and see how the phone is when its in people's hands and you get some real feedback. The upgrade isn't going no here and better to wait and see if the phone lives up to the hype.

But if you want to flame phones then let's look at Samsung's record. One thing that comes to mind is the gps issue. Every phone maker has its problems. So again I was talking more of the hype of the web and just taking some ones word and not seeing the phone in action. The bionic was a bust but the rebound was a success. We don't know how the new nexus will stack up. People are basing its success on the old nexus.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Well 1 its not an argument. It has nothing to do with MOTO. I was using it as an example of how people hypes up a phone before release and calling it the next messiah. It's best not to get caught up in the hype and wait and see how the phone is when its in people's hands and you get some real feedback. The upgrade isn't going no here and better to wait and see if the phone lives up to the hype.
> 
> But if you want to flame phones then let's look at Samsung's record. One thing that comes to mind is the gps issue. Every phone maker has its problems. So again I was talking more of the hype of the web and just taking some ones word and not seeing the phone in action. The bionic was a bust but the rebound was a success. We don't know how the new nexus will stack up. People are basing its success on the old nexus.


I was messing with you dude, not flaming anything, just not a fan of motorola. And I understand what you're saying. I actually am going to hold off on it until guinea pigs can post reviews and what not


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

The_Engine said:


> I think they have had chips Like this for a while. Let's not confuse the cpu and the modem. The cpu has to support the radio technology but then you need the actual radio or modem. The TB for example has radios for LTE, CDMA, bluetooth, WIFI, and gps. Lot going on there.


They haven't and he didn't describe the chip right either. Right now LTE phones require a chip for the LTE data and a seperate chip for voice according to anand and industry roadmaps qcomm will not be releasing the LTE/voice hybrid chip till Q3 2012...its the reason the 4s didn't come with LTE...because apple always packs their products like sardines in a crushed tin box







. Rezound has a faster processor, nicer display, and better (music) quality than the nexus. Nexus is prettier though....and I don't need to mention ics. Both phones will have them soon enough and as someone brought up. Rezound will be able to run sense 3.5 and further updates ASWELL as ics. The opposite will likely be false for the nexus (not saying anyone would have any interest in sense on their nexus but still...) Just my .02 if you don't agree please be civil in your rebuttal


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

nocoast said:


> They haven't and he didn't describe the chip right either. Right now LTE phones require a chip for the LTE data and a seperate chip for voice according to anand and industry roadmaps qcomm will not be releasing the LTE/voice hybrid chip till Q3 2012...its the reason the 4s didn't come with LTE...because apple always packs their products like sardines in a crushed tin box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ICS makes sense superfluous. Sense made sense when AOSP looked like crap, but now Sense is just bloated and slow.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nocoast said:


> They haven't and he didn't describe the chip right either. Right now LTE phones require a chip for the LTE data and a seperate chip for voice according to anand and industry roadmaps qcomm will not be releasing the LTE/voice hybrid chip till Q3 2012...its the reason the 4s didn't come with LTE...because apple always packs their products like sardines in a crushed tin box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sense as a pro? Wait a second....
Plus sense is going to ruin ICS. Android has a new look and HTC is going to cover it up with the same old skin.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

And you've used sense 4.0 or whatever they're going to call it? Or even sense 3.5 on a device it was meant for? HTC does include alot of bloat but not all of it is useless and even if it's useless for me or you somebody uses it

I often recommend sense phones for people new to android, Not everyone is like us and wants aosp or dev friendly phones, hell I guarantee you that at least 7 out of 10 users don't know what version of android they're using...

Anyway lost track of my thoughts (a 9 month old & a 10 yr old are seeking my attention) and I'm going to cut this short but what I wanted to say is don't judge something that hasn't even been seen yet or used or even leaked for that matter, and you think there won't be touchwiz or Moto crap over top ics? 
Also, my upgrade is being used on the Rezound I'm sadly a brand loyalists after I traded my fascinate for an inc I fell in love


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Sense as a pro? Wait a second....
> Plus sense is going to ruin ICS. Android has a new look and HTC is going to cover it up with the same old skin.


How do u know this? A LOT of people perfer sense to AOSP. ICS looks great but sense is great too. And who knows what HTC will do with Sense 3.0


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> How do u know this? A LOT of people perfer sense to AOSP. ICS looks great but sense is great too. And who knows what HTC will do with Sense 3.0


Sense 3.0 is out. Sense 3.5 is out. Each is hardly different than the one before. If anything, it's neutral, not a pro.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Verizon called and offered to upgrade me a nexus since I have been a solid customer


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Screw it, let's all go buy iPhones.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yay! Think they'll rename the site iWiki?


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Yay! Think they'll rename the site iWiki?


Nah, jailbreakme.com. Oh wait.....


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Hm...I'm sure they'll figure it out

Sent using my iPhone 4S


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Sense 3.0 is out. Sense 3.5 is out. Each is hardly different than the one before. If anything, it's neutral, not a pro.


I meant 4.0


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

So I just held a Galaxy Nexus in my grubby paw & was able to play with it for about 30-45 minutes. Initial impressions... It's light, huge, and ICS is the bees knees. A few things I didn't like was the awkward app drawer and no "menu" button to access the phone settings. According to the store rep the phone was supposed to come out 12/8 but since the LTE is having "growing pains" the release date was pushed back a week to "the 15th or 16th". He told me that the price with a 2yr contract was going to be $299 and my corporate discount would probably apply but that information doesn't get updated until the release date. Will I make the switch? Probably. I don't see a need to waste an upgrade when I just got the TB just because my gf doesn't want to upgrade from her DX yet. My advice is if you are able to upgrade get the phone. Don't worry about what will come out tomorrow otherwise you'll be stuck in the past.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love to upgrade to the Nexus, but I am stuck with the Thunderbolt until next December, unless I break down and buy a new phone off contract.


----------



## strode17 (Nov 5, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Mainly quad cores, but have also heard about new technologies in battery's. Higher resolutions/better DPI, possibly Jellybean? I don't really know all that we can expect, but looking at the Nexus, other than being a completely clean phone (Heard Verizon is putting bloat on it! though) and a dual core processor and well a better screen, it is not much better than the Thunderbolt I have now, which has been working fine since March.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

J_Dav1 said:


> I would love to upgrade to the Nexus, but I am stuck with the Thunderbolt until next December, unless I break down and buy a new phone off contract.


You could get the nexus on a new line and sell the bolt to make up for the extra ten a month

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> You could get the nexus on a new line and sell the bolt to make up for the extra ten a month
> 
> sent from my cordless talking machine


Well 10 a month to add it to a family plan and 30 for data so 40 a month extra


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

bliynd said:


> Well 10 a month to add it to a family plan and 30 for data so 40 a month extra


Not if you take data off the old line that you had your TBolt on...


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

GSUS969 said:


> Not if you take data off the old line that you had your TBolt on...


Exactly. Throw on an old junker phone as back up and good to go

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

bliynd said:


> Well 10 a month to add it to a family plan and 30 for data so 40 a month extra


I will do that someday for the hell of it. Wait a year after my upgrade then add a new line >


----------

